# Howdy



## FxDrew (Jun 1, 2006)

My name is Andrew Atienza and I've worked the last 4 years for Ruehling Associates Inc. We are a High End Systems sales and rental house. We offer full technical support and design/paperwork facilities. I've worked for the Weidner Center for Performing Arts as a Technical Assistant for the last 5 years. I'm a graduate of the University of Wisconsin, Green Bay in Technical Theatre and a minor in Graphic Communications. If you're interested in High End Systems gear and/or the newest in Digital Lighting (Catalyst, DL-2 and LED drapes), feel free to shoot me an e-mail. Check out our company website at www.RuehlingAssoc.com


----------



## Radman (Jun 2, 2006)

Welcome to CB! You look like you've already made yourself welcome and started posting, fabulous! Nice to see another Minnesotan here.


----------



## Peter (Jun 2, 2006)

Yes, welcome to controlbooth.com!


----------



## ship (Jun 3, 2006)

Nice School - think I visited there once and was very impressed, I expect that it's observations of it's program will be much helpful to others in the coming years. This adding to the base of many schools and types of them.

Way respected company to work for be very proud. Welcome to the forum, it's a nice on line home of tech people you joined. Forwarded to you will be some info to help in both being a member and also a vendor rep at the same time. Flexible debate but perhaps something that will help or be useful.


----------



## kingfisher1 (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome. hows life in Minnesota. (i'm curious as to life somewhere else other tehn lovely New York state. i have to think about colledges soon  )


----------



## FxDrew (Jun 13, 2006)

I really like it here. There are several theatres around... I heard we are the Nations #1 Fun City (according to Trivial Pursuit.. they factored in Golf Courses per mile, # of things to do for certain age ranges, parks, museums, bars, etc...) If you can make it through a bad MN winter, you could make it through almost any kind of snow/sleet/hail. I also heard that our Fringe Festival is one of the top three in the nation. All depends on what you're looking for. I like Minneapolis better as a place to live than the San Fransisco/Bay Area of California (I lived there for more than 16 years). 
If you want to know more specifics, shoot me an e-mail.


----------



## Hughesie (Jun 21, 2006)

yeah welcome to controlbooth 

the best technical theatre forum in the world

(are there really any others)


----------

